

Apple: Samsung's iPhone 5 demand is harassment - bakbak
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/hardware/Apple-Samsungs-iPhone-5-demand-is-harassment/articleshow/8862765.cms

======
nextparadigms
They should've thought of that before they asked the same thing from Samsung.

